# Launch and retrieval question



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

I just got myself an awesome mitzi skiff. Took it out today for its maiden voyage and everything performed great. 

I had an issue launching and retrieving though and looking for some ideas.

When launch the bow roller got stuck on the lip of the boat and couldnt move the boat off trailer. THen when retrieving the boat I couldnt get the lip of the boat over the bow roller. 

I took some moving the truck back and forth and finally got it to work.. But feel like it shouldnt be this difficult. when i did the sea trial on the boat had no problems when hooked to the previous owners truck.. so leads me to wonder if my tongue could possibly be too low and effecting the angle on the ramp?? not sure if that would even make a difference while launching... Never really trailered a boat before my last boat was docked a wet slip.. this was a very stressful situation on a bus ramp today...

I drive a honda ridgeline, and the tongue sits really low on this truck - i think i need to flip the ball mount so I have a slight rise. DO you guys think that would make any difference?


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

I'm sure there could be several factors at play but the first that comes to mind is that you may have too much of the trailer in the water which would affect your loading angle.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

It’ll just take some practice to learn how far you need to back the boat in at any ramp.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Sounds like I need go to the ramp on a. Weekday and practice... So embarrassing to be "that guy" at the ramp..


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Stripedass said:


> Sounds like I need go to the ramp on a. Weekday and practice... So embarrassing to be "that guy" at the ramp..


Everybody was new and had to learn at some point. No worries.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Your trailer should be almost level, maybe a little higher at the hitch. Don’t forget to take off tie down straps because the boat can float the trailer and lift the rear of your vehicle and you go in the water. It sounds like you may have a steep ramp and or you are floating the boat to soon. Years ago I used a steep ramp and before I ramped off I would let out some bow strap lock it back, then on flat ground back stop and the boat would slide back and stop. Then when I ramped off the bow would be past the roller and not hang up. Coming out I had to hook up the bow eye but not pull it tight until it was out on level ground. This ramp was real steep and the only one that gave me a problem.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

IMO, the advice above is spot-on. For my skiff/trailer setup, if I can't see the tops of the trailer wheel fenders, it's backed-in/submerged too far. It works best when the tops of the fenders are 5" to 6" above the surface of the water. If someone is there to help you hook-up and winch when you steer the boat onto the trailer bunks, it's easiest. When I'm by myself, I like to tilt the motor up a bit, but still able to steer and pump water, before I reach the trailer (to make sure the skeg and prop don't drag bottom). Once the boat stops on the trailer, I do not throttle the boat onto the trailer any further (IMO too much stress on the transom). With steering set straight, I leave the motor in gear at idle to hold the boat up on the trailer until I can walk to the bow and hook-up the winch and tighten up the slack (may have to climb off the bow onto the trailer to do this). Get back into the boat and turn off motor and tilt up. Climb out again and winch the boat the rest of the way onto the trailer.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

All great ideas. It just takes practice with any boat/ trailer new to you. Practice, practice. You will learn the nuances of your craft and learn the sweet spots.
As they say in motorcycle racing. It just takes ”seat time”
Enjoy the process
Mike


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Stripedass said:


> Sounds like I need go to the ramp on a. Weekday and practice... So embarrassing to be "that guy" at the ramp..


I definitely did that when I first bought the Gheenoe-- I actually went during a Saints game so I'd have the place to myself and all the time in the world!

I've also noticed that folks around here are patient with the new guys and will usually offer to help/provide tips. What they don't tolerate: guys in fancy boats taking a ton of time because they wait until they're ON THE RAMP to do PRE-RAMP prep!


----------



## Aitkenb1z (Apr 19, 2015)

Sabine024 said:


> I'm sure there could be several factors at play but the first that comes to mind is that you may have too much of the trailer in the water which would affect your loading angle.


I owned a Mitzi 16 for 5 years, and I trailered it with a second generation (current gen) ridgeline for 2 years before selling the boat. Sabine024 is spot on. You’re putting the trailer too far into the water.

I made the same mistake when I first bought the boat, and I tried several fixes before realizing my mistake. First attempted fix was changing out the bow roller/stop for a smaller one (the stock one that came with the trailer was laughably oversized). That helped, but didn’t eliminate the problem. Then I realized the main issue was that I was backing the trailer too far into the water, so I thought I’d try to figure out how to dry launch it. While that is possible with a Mitzi (at least at some ramps) it’s not easy to do, and you’ll either need Teflon bunks, or liquid rollers (silicone spray that you put on carpeted bunks to make them slippery as all hell). I used liquid rollers, and it worked for a while until it wore off, at which point I figured out the correct depth/angle for my trailer with stock carpeted bunks. You only need the trailer to be in the water just far enough to push the boat off at launch. If you do that, it will not hang on the bow. At retrieval, back it in just a little less so that when you drive the boat up to the bow roller, there is enough friction on the bunks to keep it from sliding back off. I do not recommend Teflon bunks or liquid rollers, as both will require you to leave the motor in gear while you run up and hang over the bow to connect the winch. It’s doable, and I did it many times, but it always struck me as a bit hazardous, and it tends to wash out dirt ramps, which is bad for everyone else.

If you do try liquid rollers, do not under any circumstances disconnect the winch before you’ve backed the trailer into the water. If you do, there is a good chance your boat will end up sliding off your trailer into the parking lot…

Just take some time and practice when no one else is around.

Let me know if you have any issues


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Every boat/truck/trailer set up is different and each ramp has its own angle and tide. It takes a few tries to find the sweet spot. Launching and retrieving can have different sweet spots, too, so keep that in mind. The good news is that after you take it out 50 times you'll probably have it figured out and you will have gone boating 50 times!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Back in too far as others have said. If it starts to float still all the way up on winch stand, it’s too far in.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Capnredfish said:


> Back in too far as others have said. If it starts to float still all the way up on winch stand, it’s too far in.


Thing was when I backed in further, I was able to get the boat get off the bow roller.. same when I was retrieving . But I was in there pretty deep my exhaust wasn't almost hitting water.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I had this same issue with my Mitzi, basically I would back down just to point back would float . That was enough to be able to push it off but not to steep of angle where front end would get caught. For backing down without boat basically would have 1/3 bunks under water and would drive it up then winch last foot or so. 

my fiberglass was weakening under lip from previous owner not being as careful , so something to keep in mind.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good advice already, but here's some more: Forget Liquid Rollers. That stuff is toxic to fish/water vegetation and hazardous to humans. Go to Ace Hardware and buy a box of Gulf Wax paraffin instead and use a block to grease the carpet bunks after they've sat in the sun all day during a trip. Lasts a long time, but the boat will slide easier so caution is in order.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Stripedass said:


> Sounds like I need go to the ramp on a. Weekday and practice... So embarrassing to be "that guy" at the ramp..


yup.... that guy.
kinda like smack,, he figured it out.


----------



## Aitkenb1z (Apr 19, 2015)

Stripedass said:


> Thing was when I backed in further, I was able to get the boat get off the bow roller.. same when I was retrieving . But I was in there pretty deep my exhaust wasn't almost hitting water.


That's because you backed it in _so_ far that the whole boat was able to float off the trailer and over the bow roller, or it had enough buoyancy that you were able to manually lift it over. Been there, done that with the same boat and truck as you. You're backing it in too far. My recommendation is that you back it in less than you think you need to (within reason), then try to push the boat off. If it won't budge, back it down a little more. Keep doing that until you figure out just how far down it needs to be for you to push it off the trailer without much effort. If you do that, it will not hang up at launch or retrieval.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Practice on a windy Monday afternoon.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Yup, sounds like backing in too far and you probably want to loosen up your winch strap 6-12 inches before backing down
Search Youtube videos for "dry launch/retrieve skiff".

Another tip is slowly back the boat down what will be your regular ramp until the transom just floats. Take off your shoes and mark the fender at the water line. Put some reflector tape horizontal (Home Depot) on the fender at the mark.

This will give you a reference mark for how far to back the trailer into the water day or night as it will reflect your brake lights which you can see in your side mirrors.

Note that every ramp is a little different but if you split the tape with the waterline on your main use ramp that should be close enough most of the time. and practice.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Zika said:


> Good advice already, but here's some more: Forget Liquid Rollers. That stuff is toxic to fish/water vegetation and hazardous to humans. Go to Ace Hardware and buy a box of Gulf Wax paraffin instead and use a block to grease the carpet bunks after they've sat in the sun all day during a trip. Lasts a long time, but the boat will slide easier so caution is in order.


Also, I'd say your too deep on your launch and to shallow on the retrieve. But wax your bunks and don't unhook your bow hook.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

The problem is not entirely related to trailer depth and/or bow roller position. This is also caused by ramp to water angle.
There’s a fool-proof way to eliminate this from happening and is better for the boat’s hull and that is eliminate the bow roller:


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

finbully said:


> The problem is not entirely related to trailer depth and/or bow roller position. This is also caused by ramp to water angle.
> There’s a fool-proof way to eliminate this from happening and is better for the boat’s hull and that is eliminate the bow roller:


That's nice.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Wow, nice!


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Exact same problem with my Vantage towed by a Ridgeline. Yes get the trailer level to slightly angled up at the tongue, vehicle doesn't matter. But then at the ramp, I couldn't budge the boat off by myself so I kept backing down til the stern floated but that angled the bow lip over the roller. I'm never gonna do that again - too much stress on that glass. I was very interested in a recent thread about bunk lube, of some sort, and I'm going to try that next. Too much of a pain to keep backing and checking till I can just barely push boat off but not angle bow over roller. I'm lubing bunks ... I like that bow cradle vs roller, but for me I think i'll try pushing the cheap button, for now.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

mt hwy said:


> Exact same problem with my Vantage towed by a Ridgeline. Yes get the trailer level to slightly angled up at the tongue, vehicle doesn't matter. But then at the ramp, I couldn't budge the boat off by myself so I kept backing down til the stern floated but that angled the bow lip over the roller. I'm never gonna do that again - too much stress on that glass. I was very interested in a recent thread about bunk lube, of some sort, and I'm going to try that next. Too much of a pain to keep backing and checking till I can just barely push boat off but not angle bow over roller. I'm lubing bunks ... I like that bow cradle vs roller, but for me I think i'll try pushing the cheap button, for now.


For the bunk lube. I use gulf wax. It's mostly used for canning veggies in the fall but you can buy a block of the stuff cut into slabs like a bar of soap on Amazon or at any supermarket in the fall. On sunny days, after floating the boat at the ramp, rub the wax slab on the bunk carpet but only the stern 1/3 of the bunk. Don't go all the way up the bunk. The sun will melt it while you are fishing. Don't over do it on the first shot. I have a coat built now up so I do it every 3-5 times I go out. Don't keep the wax in the Ridgeline or the trunk, it will melt. I keep mine in a ziplock bag in the backpack that goes on the boat with me. It works great. 

For the bow roller, I had the same problem on my new trailer, Can you move the roller down on the winch post?
My winch still lifts the bow slightly and snugs the bow loop up to the roller when tight but the roller never hits the bow rub rail.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

finbully said:


> The problem is not entirely related to trailer depth and/or bow roller position. This is also caused by ramp to water angle.
> There’s a fool-proof way to eliminate this from happening and is better for the boat’s hull and that is eliminate the bow roller:


I like your V-Cradle concept. I often tow the boat on rough back roads in ill-repair in SC. I wanted a way to guide the boat up to the bow-stop roller at the correct height and also better support the forward section of the skiff. I found this huge Stoltz V-Roller to install directly under the stringer-grid cross member in the hull. The roller is 8" x 5" with a 1" SS bolt for an axle. The angle of the vee in the roller happened to be a perfect match. Added another 3" x 3" cross member to the trailer and made the support brackets out of stock T6 aluminum angle. The bow-stop roller is set low enough to stay clear of everything but still do its job.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Clamfoot said:


> For the bunk lube. I use gulf wax. It's mostly used for canning veggies in the fall but you can buy a block of the stuff cut into slabs like a bar of soap on Amazon or at any supermarket in the fall. On sunny days, after floating the boat at the ramp, rub the wax slab on the bunk carpet but only the stern 1/3 of the bunk. Don't go all the way up the bunk. The sun will melt it while you are fishing. Don't over do it on the first shot. I have a coat built now up so I do it every 3-5 times I go out. Don't keep the wax in the Ridgeline or the trunk, it will melt. I keep mine in a ziplock bag in the backpack that goes on the boat with me. It works great.
> 
> For the bow roller, I had the same problem on my new trailer, Can you move the roller down on the winch post?
> My winch still lifts the bow slightly and snugs the bow loop up to the roller when tight but the roller never hits the bow rub rail.


Sorry for the delay getting back - not sure if I can move the bow roller lower? - the trailer is remotely stored and the boat lives on a lift. The whole rig is relatively new to me so I'm not totally familiar with it, but I'll take look for sure next time I need to use it. I like that strap pulling down on the bow in the pic above - maybe helps prevent the boat from sliding forward in a hard stop/crash ..?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

mt hwy said:


> I like that strap pulling down on the bow in the pic above - maybe helps prevent the boat from sliding forward in a hard stop/crash ..?


Yes it does. It's good to keep front of boat firmly down on the trailer when you hit bumps in the road as well


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Yes it does. It's good to keep front of boat firmly down on the trailer when you hit bumps in the road as well


^^^^^ super important. The first (and hopefully only) time you see the bow of your skiff hobby horsing on your trailer in the review mirror is very scary.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I like your V-Cradle concept. I often tow the boat on rough back roads in ill-repair in SC. I wanted a way to guide the boat up to the bow-stop roller at the correct height and also better support the forward section of the skiff. I found this huge Stoltz V-Roller to install directly under the stringer-grid cross member in the hull. The roller is 8" x 5" with a 1" SS bolt for an axle. The angle of the vee in the roller happened to be a perfect match. Added another 3" x 3" cross member to the trailer and made the support brackets out of stock T6 aluminum angle. The bow-stop roller is set low enough to stay clear of everything but still do its job.
> 
> View attachment 208883
> 
> ...


What a beautiful boat!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

j_f said:


> What a beautiful boat!


Thank You!


----------



## sshaw251 (Sep 3, 2020)

Mitzi's have a large lip on the front of the hull. If you keep having problems at the particular ramp you are launching at, I would swap out the smaller roller for a larger one like mine. Helps alot when backing on and off


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

sshaw251 said:


> Mitzi's have a large lip on the front of the hull. If you keep having problems at the particular ramp you are launching at, I would swap out the smaller roller for a larger one like mine. Helps alot when backing on and off
> View attachment 215261


Great idea


----------

